# Help my wiper motor has five wires



## demeris (Sep 8, 2017)

Black or green is almost always ground so I would connect black to negative then cycle thru the wires for positive. If none work, then connect green to negative and then cycle thru the remaining wires for positive.

I would hope you got this motor as a freebee as the monster guts wiper motors are WAY cheaper then anything you get at an auto parts store and are a simple hookup as described in the instructions monster guts provides.


----------



## jennyo14 (Sep 30, 2017)

Monster guts was out of motors so I got this one on eBay for $23 free shipping. Thanks for your response I will give it a try and see if anything changes.


----------



## demeris (Sep 8, 2017)

I would guess that this motor is designed with 4 speed settings built in. Like I said. either black or green is ground. That's your negative. after that it's finding the right wire for the speed you want out of the rest for positive.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Do a search on the motor and get the correct diagram for it since you know what it is for.........................


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Do a search on the motor and get the correct diagram for it since you know what it is for.........................there should be a part number on the box or the motor somewhere


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

What amperage is your power supply? Wiper motors require a minimum of 4 amps. Small jerks are a sign of an underpowered power supply.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep, slanks is correct, sounds like your power supply is too small.


----------



## DustinBurgin (Oct 11, 2016)

Dang Frightprops is sold out too! I buy 4 at a time to save on shipping anyways.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I would think black is the negative for the battery and green is earth ground. I would guess that green and black go to the negative battery and each of the other wires is a speed. Before you can determine that you'll need a stronger power supply. What are you using to power it now?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

13doctorwho said:


> I would think black is the negative for the battery and green is earth ground. I would guess that green and black go to the negative battery and each of the other wires is a speed. Before you can determine that you'll need a stronger power supply. What are you using to power it now?


DC motors don't have an "earth" ground. The black should be (I stress "should") the negative.


----------



## jennyo14 (Sep 30, 2017)

The power source is input AC100-250 v and output is DC 12v-5A


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

jennyo14 said:


> I purchased a new Jeep Cherokee wiper motor (1987-1995) but the motor has five wires. I finally got it to try to move but it just does small jerks. I have the black wire in the positive and the light brown wire in the negative. Cannot figure out how to get arm to spin around besides the small jerks it is doing. Any suggestions??


If you look at where the harness attaches to the motor you might see where the ground attaches to the body of the motor. 
The 5 wires could be hi speed, lo speed, park 1 park 2 and ground.
Polarity won't matter to get it running, positive and negative reversed will just make it turn clockwise or counter-clockwise. I would hook the black wire to (-) and try each wire individually to the (+) until you get rotation. One wire will be slow, the other fast. A 12v 5A supply "should" run it, but sometimes the draw is higher, even as much as 11-13A or more. If the supply doesn't work, try using a 12v car battery if you have one. 
One of the wires could also be for intermittent speeds instead of park 2. 

This video might help you figure out what to use, but the wire colors are different.


----------



## jennyo14 (Sep 30, 2017)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!! I got it working. First I tried it with a larger v adapter plug. It still did the same thing. Just small jumps in its movements. So I did what was also suggested and put the black in the negative and tried all wires. The green wire in positive made it spin!!! I am so excited. You are all so wonderful!


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

there should be two wires that are "positive", a low speed and high speed. But if what you have working is running at the speed you like, then you're good to go.


----------

